# UML Aktivitätsdiagramm oder epk



## shark95 (25. Okt 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe mich gefragt, welche dieser zwei Methoden besser geeignet ist, einen komplexen Programmablauf zu schildern. Nehmen wir an ich entwickle einen vollautomatischen Webshop (der die Ware automatisch verpackt und versendet) und möchte den Prozess eines Onlineeinkaufs darstellen. Meiner Meinung würde sich hier besser eine ereignisgesteuerte Prozesskette anbieten.

Soweit so gut, jetzt möchte ich aber auf einer anderen Ebene z.B. den Algorithmus zum "Fertigstellen" (d.h. Produkt suchen -> verpacken -> Adresse drauf -> abschicken) eines Packets beschreiben. Ich dachte mir, das könnte man mit einem Aktivitätsdiagramm beschreiben, jedoch finde ich die Beschreibung dieser Situation mit einer epk fast ein bisschen besser: Ich kann Rollen, Datenbanken, und weitere Information miteinbeziehen was mir bei einem Aktivitätsdiagramm nicht bekannt ist (oder bin ich hier auf einem falschen Stand?). 

Ist es im Allgemeinen üblich bzw. möglich einen so technsichen Ablauf in Form einer epk zu beschreiben??

vielen Dank


----------



## AndiE (26. Okt 2013)

Das ist eine interessante Frage. ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, wie das ARIS-Haus und UML miteinander verglichen werden können, denn beide sollen ja grundsätzlich die gleiche Funktionalität haben. 

Im Beispielfall würde ich für das Aktivitätsdiagramm die "swimlane"-Darstellung wählen, da ja mehrere Akteure am Prozeß beteiligt sind. 

Wobei ich aber beide Modellprinzipien weiter fassen würde, denn es gibt ja nicht umsonst so viele UML-Diagrammtypen.


----------



## shark95 (30. Okt 2013)

Super, dann bin ich hier wohl nicht der einzige der sich diese Frage gestellt hat .



AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich aber beide Modellprinzipien weiter fassen würde, denn es gibt ja nicht umsonst so viele UML-Diagrammtypen.



Was meinst du damit? - Gibt es noch andere UML-Diagrammtypen, welche dafür in Frage kommen würden?


----------



## sasouki (24. Mai 2014)

Das Ihnen schon bekannte Programm HFJGH verarbeitet Bilddateien im Stapelbetrieb.
Es verkleinert diese und reduziert deren Qualität, um Speicherplatz zu sparen.
Um zusätzlichen Platz zu sparen, soll außerdem die Farbtiefe jedes Bilds durch den Algorithmus reduziert
werden. In den Einstellungen soll der Benutzer die gewünschte
maximale Farbtiefe angeben, auf die ein Bild ggf. reduziert wird. Drückt er anschließend auf
„Generierung starten“, so wird für jedes Bild geprüft, ob die Farbtiefe reduziert werden muss und dies
ggf. durchgeführt.
kann mir jemand bitte helfen bei dieser aufgabe


----------

